# Pulled over , got written warning "illegal use of blue light"



## David Mccreery (Nov 12, 2019)

Not sure what to say. 9 months same sign. Passed or passed by hundreds of police. I've attached a picture of my ride. Confusing of police cruiser, not in my opinion, it's a mini-van





















but whatever. Purple or green light maybe.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Very pleasing to the eyes, that would be the bright side😁


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I would retire the light.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Seriously &#128528; would anyone be surprised reading:
"_Uber driver impersonating Police pulled over female driver
and raped her_"

Cop was right to cite u
Should of locked u up for 48hrs


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

It’s not that it’s “blue” most likely. It’s likely that it breaks some other regulation as a bright light that isn’t pointed at the roadway. And that police officer had it in for you.

Additionally: you may want to check your regulations and owner’s manual but fog lights when there is no low visibility condition (not merely night) are generally not recommended as they can dazzle other drivers.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

David Mccreery said:


> Not sure what to say. 9 months same sign. Passed or passed by hundreds of police. I've attached a picture of my ride. Confusing of police cruiser, not in my opinion, it's a mini-van
> View attachment 394026
> View attachment 394027
> View attachment 394028
> but whatever. Purple or green light maybe.


Why does the light have to be blue, purple or green? I agree with just don't use a light.

When I drive at night the bright lights hurt my eyes sometimes. I'm sure that's part of the reason for the ticket. It must be distracting for other drivers.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

And only a written warning? No problem other than a few lost minutes.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Why does the light have to be blue, purple or green? I agree with just don't use a light.
> 
> When I drive at night the bright lights hurt my eyes sometimes. I'm sure that's part of the reason for the ticket. It must be distracting for other drivers.


The law is clear:
*It is unlawful for any person to possess a blue light or to install, activate*, or operate a blue light in or on any vehicle in this State, except for a publicly owned vehicle used for law enforcement purposes or any other vehicle when used by law enforcement officers in the performance of their official duties.

As used in this subsection, unless the context requires otherwise, "blue light" means any blue light installed on a vehicle after initial manufacture of
the vehicle; or an operable blue light



waldowainthrop said:


> It's not that it's "blue" most likely.


*It is unlawful for any person to possess a blue light or to install, activate*, or operate a blue light in or on any vehicle in this State, except for a publicly owned vehicle used for law enforcement purposes or any other vehicle when used by law enforcement officers in the performance of their official duties.

As used in this subsection, unless the context requires otherwise, "blue light" means any blue light installed on a vehicle after initial manufacture of
the vehicle; or an operable blue light


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

Not legal in Ohio.



> (C) Color of lights - No vehicle shall be equipped with a light of any color other than white or amber mounted on the front nor shall any vehicle be equipped with a light of any color other than red mounted on the rear, with the exception of turn signals, warning lamps and backup lamps, thereof: except those operating under special permits pursuant to section  4513.34 of the Revised Code; public safety vehicles, emergency vehicles, disabled vehicles, school buses, traffic line stripers, snow plows, rural mail delivery vehicles, funeral escort vehicles, and similar equipment operated by the department of transportation, or local authorities, or vehicles or machinery permitted by section  4513.11 of the Revised Code.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

This is North Carolina and the statute number is right there.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> This is North Carolina and the statute number is right there.


I think every state has laws regulating vehicle lighting. I see drivers here with big blue Uber lights in the front of their cars and know that all it's going to take is one cop that hasn't hit his monthly quota for a ticket to be issued.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Green, the same color as money &#129297;


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> View attachment 394033
> 
> Green, the same color as money &#129297;


Probably illegal in Vegas.
Unlawful for any entity to knowingly or unknowingly
create unfair Casino &#127920; competition
while implying by the color Green that
Legal Tender can be won.









No Green Lights. U may pass.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

While we’re chatting about it maybe someone can explain the appeal of advertising a car as an Uber or Lyft. What is the advantage of the trade dress and lighting?

Forget about the legality of trade dress or lighting for a moment.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> While we're chatting about it maybe someone can explain the appeal of advertising a car as an Uber or Lyft. What is the advantage of the trade dress and lighting?
> 
> Forget about the legality of trade dress or lighting for a moment.


I have a red scrolling sign in the BACK window. Scrolls Uber Lyft. I put it in so the cops would stop pulling me over every time I left a bar parking lot. It worked. Instead of getting pulled over a couple times every weekend I've been pulled over only once, and that cop said he didn't notice the sign until he lit me up.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

ColtDelta said:


> I have a red scrolling sign in the BACK window. Scrolls Uber Lyft. I put it in so the cops would stop pulling me over every time I left a bar parking lot. It worked. Instead of getting pulled over a couple times every weekend I've been pulled over only once, and that cop said he didn't notice the sign until he lit me up.


Interesting. I've never talked to the police while driving in my whole life. &#128660;

I've also never lived in an area with aggressive DUI checks.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> While we're chatting about it maybe someone can explain the appeal of advertising a car as an Uber or Lyft. What is the advantage of the trade dress and lighting?


Psychologically I'm convinced some drivers are so incredibly 
Unemployable that they Boast to the general public with Uber signage 
"Look everyone, I have Purpose in Life"

Which is OK by me since a person without self worth is a danger to society


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Psychologically I'm convinced some drivers are so incredibly
> Unemployable that they Boast to the general public with Uber signage
> "Look everyone, I have Purpose in Life"
> 
> Which is OK by me since a person without self worth is a danger to society


Nice! I get my self worth from the height of my high horse.


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Interesting. I've never talked to the police while driving in my whole life. &#128660;


At Belden Village Mall in Canton Ohio the back parking lot looks right into the parking lot for both Jerzeys and the MBar. The local cops stage there waiting for cars to leave those parking lots.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

ColtDelta said:


> At Belden Village Mall in Canton Ohio the back parking lot looks right into the parking lot for both Jerzeys and the MBar. The local cops stage there waiting for cars to leave those parking lots.


That makes a lot of sense. I have avoided DUI checks entirely but I know they are common in a lot of areas.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> Interesting. I've never talked to the police while driving in my whole life. &#128660;


&#128660; &#128110; &#128110;
I dated a cop.
I don't drink, but she could drink for 4
I got a thing for Women with cuffs and rubber gloves


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> &#128660; &#128110; &#128110;
> I dated a cop.
> I don't drink, but she could drink for 4
> I got a thing for Women with cuffs


I've always liked female cops with badge #21714.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> While we're chatting about it maybe someone can explain the appeal of advertising a car as an Uber or Lyft. What is the advantage of the trade dress and lighting?
> 
> Forget about the legality of trade dress or lighting for a moment.


Since most of my driving is at night helps folks find ne faster. Have the Lyft amp, only Uber sticker these days. Also as suggested, cops generally leave Uber drivers alone. Utah they fish for DUI hard. Now a days I have the Amp turned off most of the time as I do about 90% Uber.

Do a lot of airport and trade dress is required to avoid a ticket picking up at the TNC Curb.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

I get the idea that the light can help riders can find you in a pack much easier, and that constantly being pulled over leaving bars is understandable. I only slap on my window sticker if I've gotten a rematch pickup at the airport were it's the law.

My officer buddy's made a point of telling me all the stupid stuff that they have seen rideshare drivers do so they cut them no breaks when their caught breaking the law. I know from personal experience I always shake my head or cuss under my breath when I see Uber and Lyft drivers blocking traffic or just blatantly screwing other drivers. I prefer being incognito when possible.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> I've always liked female cops with badge #21714.


I would of thought this was more your speed
Badge # 7602. After all, you are in the
Southland


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> I would of thought this was more your speed
> Badge # 7602. After all, you are in the
> Southland


No not my style. I'm guessing you dated both #21714 and #7602.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> No not my style. I'm guessing you dated both #21714 and #7602.


What's your point Mr Cali, where a man is free to marry his Dog


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

I've been wondering why more tickets haven't been issued for blue lights. Common sense alone should dictate thats a no go.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> &#128660; &#128110; &#128110;
> I dated a cop.
> I don't drink, but she could drink for 4
> I got a thing for Women with cuffs and rubber gloves


Tell us more of the cuffs &#129300;

And the rubber gloves opsies:


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

i dont have lights or disco balls or any signage for that matter. i dont like people knowing my business


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

David Mccreery said:


> Not sure what to say. 9 months same sign. Passed or passed by hundreds of police. I've attached a picture of my ride. Confusing of police cruiser, not in my opinion, it's a mini-van
> View attachment 394026
> View attachment 394027
> View attachment 394028
> but whatever. Purple or green light maybe.


Just cuz you got away with it for so long doen't mean it's ok. I don't now why you would have a light like that?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> It's not that it's "blue" most likely. It's likely that it breaks some other regulation as a bright light that isn't pointed at the roadway. And that police officer had it in for you.
> 
> Additionally: you may want to check your regulations and owner's manual but fog lights when there is no low visibility condition (not merely night) are generally not recommended as they can dazzle other drivers.


Police are the only vehicles that are allowed to have blue lights on the front
Fire vehicles will normally have a green
Uber and Lyft both supply lighting to allow the pax to identify rideshare cars
to the op DUH!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

David Mccreery said:


> Confusing of police cruiser, not in my opinion, it's a mini-van


Funny you mention this, yesterday I saw a Chrysler or dodge mini van family mobile kick on its hidden red and blue lights and go after someone.

It was so odd I tried to get a picture of it, I failed. It didn't look real, if it lit me up I would have called 911 before pulling over to make sure it was legit . It looked somewhat older and the paint was dull.

Weird



waldowainthrop said:


> It's not that it's "blue" most likely. It's likely that it breaks some other regulation as a bright light that isn't pointed at the roadway.


No, it's for displaying a blue light. It clearly states on the citation, illegal use of a blue light.

If it was something else like bright light not pointed a the road it would state that on the citation.



25rides7daysaweek said:


> Fire vehicles will normally have a green


Green? I've never seen a fire truck with green lights, only Red.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

MasterAbsher said:


> I've been wondering why more tickets haven't been issued for blue lights. Common sense alone should dictate thats a no go.


It seems it is not enforced around where I live. It is the law, but I see tons of UBER cars with Blue UBER logos lit up.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

But that light isn’t really that close to blue. Are we seeing different colors? That is a violet light. Police are well within their rights to stop the car but I am not sure that would hold up as blue in court.

Do blue light highway laws actually apply to violet lights?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> It seems it is not enforced around where I live. It is the law, but I see tons of UBER cars with Blue UBER logos lit up.


Not enforced here either.

It used to be, years ago when those stupid undercarriage neon lights first became popular, blue or red would get you pulled over.

They must be immune to or just not care anymore because I see blue & red ilights in rims, undercarriage and dashboards all the time now.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

waldowainthrop said:


> That makes a lot of sense. I have avoided DUI checks entirely but I know they are common in a lot of areas.


Wifey and I left a bar one nite.
Cop pulled me over.
"Have you been drinking?"
"No officer, why?"
"I smell alcohol."
pause
"Well, I am an Uber driver and I had a drunk in the car last night and he barfed in the back seat. I thought I got it all out." I pointed to the sticker in the windshield.
Wifey says, "I TOLD you I could still smell it. You need to take it to a detail shop and get it done right."
Cop, handing me back my license, "She's right, get it done right"
Me: "Thanks for the advice officer. Be safe out there."

Phew.
I'd of never passed a check.
The only good thing Uber has done for me.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Wifey and I left a bar one nite.
> Cop pulled me over.
> "Have you been drinking?"
> "No officer, why?"
> ...


Your wifey is a keeper...LOL


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

David Mccreery said:


> Not sure what to say. 9 months same sign. Passed or passed by hundreds of police. I've attached a picture of my ride. Confusing of police cruiser, not in my opinion, it's a mini-van
> View attachment 394026
> View attachment 394027
> View attachment 394028
> but whatever. Purple or green light maybe.


Most drivers are ashamed of having rideshare signage on their cars in my town.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

lost me at 'light'.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> It seems it is not enforced around where I live. It is the law, but I see tons of UBER cars with Blue UBER logos lit up.


Same here. In my town we are down by over 100 police officers due to budget cuts. They really don't have time yet to chase down the blue light guys. I say yet because we just passed a new city tax of a 1% increase. In theory, we will be getting those 100 officers back soon. 37 just graduated from the Academy.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I choose stealth mode. A generic car designed to blend in and be very forgettable.

No trade dress, no signage on the outside, no lamps, no Christmas lights, no mood lights on the car floor, no indirect lights coming from under the car or behind my wheels, no bumper stickers, no tinted windows.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> Funny you mention this, yesterday I saw a Chrysler or dodge mini van family mobile kick on its hidden red and blue lights and go after someone.
> 
> It was so odd I tried to get a picture of it, I failed. It didn't look real, if it lit me up I would have called 911 before pulling over to make sure it was legit . It looked somewhat older and the paint was dull.
> 
> ...


Primary lights are red but 
usually a green one. 
That's how you can tell if it's an ambulance or a fire truck.
Blue lights on the front
are for police only....


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

David Mccreery said:


> Not sure what to say. 9 months same sign. Passed or passed by hundreds of police. I've attached a picture of my ride. Confusing of police cruiser, not in my opinion, it's a mini-van
> View attachment 394026
> View attachment 394027
> View attachment 394028
> but whatever. Purple or green light maybe.


Not sure which state you're in but I would discourage using any blue light. California cops for sure don't like it, only they can use blue. Here in Texas they don't like it either but won't pull you over for a blue light. I went ahead and changed mine out from blue to white. I would suggest if anyone buys an Uber light from eBay that you choose white or green and stay away from blue. You never know how some police departments will react and there are laws on the books about blue lights.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

MasterAbsher said:


> Same here. In my town we are down by over 100 police officers due to budget cuts. They really don't have time yet to chase down the blue light guys. I say yet because we just passed a new city tax of a 1% increase. In theory, we will be getting those 100 officers back soon. 37 just graduated from the Academy.


Chasing down and citing blue lights is incoming Revenue for a town in desperate need. Speed and red light cameras &#128248; are easy money makers.
U may quote me to your mayor


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Chasing down and citing blue lights is incoming Revenue for a town in desperate need. Speed and red light cameras &#128248; are easy money makers.
> U may quote me to your mayor


I'll quote you when the mayor feels the need for a good laugh.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SatMan said:


> Your wifey is a keeper...LOL


Yea, I got the better end of _that_ deal.
And, you're not the first to say that ...


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> &#128660; &#128110; &#128110;
> I dated a cop.
> I don't drink, but she could drink for 4
> I got a thing for Women with cuffs and rubber gloves


I w
As married to a police woman for years. It's an experience, aint it Cold Fusion?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

I am in SoCal so if I roll-up with blue lights, half my pax would run


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> I am in SoCal so if I roll-up with blue lights, half my pax would run


And they don't give warnings for blue lights in California. The original poster was lucky he just got a warning.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> I am in SoCal so if I roll-up with blue lights, half my pax would run


stop working at gage and vernon lol


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

Cold Fusion said:


> The law is clear:
> *It is unlawful for any person to possess a blue light or to install, activate*, or operate a blue light in or on any vehicle in this State, except for a publicly owned vehicle used for law enforcement purposes or any other vehicle when used by law enforcement officers in the performance of their official duties.
> 
> As used in this subsection, unless the context requires otherwise, "blue light" means any blue light installed on a vehicle after initial manufacture of
> ...


What state is that I wonder? We have blue lights everywhere here on vehicles. Mostly neons but many headlights too. Jeeps are absolute gayest.. um I mean worst with those stupid 'sleepy' lights


----------



## rv5 (Apr 13, 2015)

David Mccreery said:


> Not sure what to say. 9 months same sign. Passed or passed by hundreds of police. I've attached a picture of my ride. Confusing of police cruiser, not in my opinion, it's a mini-van
> View attachment 394026
> View attachment 394027
> View attachment 394028
> but whatever. Purple or green light maybe.


had the same thing happen to me. 
the electronic lyft emblem they provide is illegal in Maryland.


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

Does the light flash or strobe, accompanied by a siren?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Cold Fusion said:


> Probably illegal in Vegas


Yep, illegal in Vegas. Several years back, the Nevada legislature passed an exemption allowing motorcyclists to install a taillight that has a very tiny blue insert in the middle of it (helps make motorcyclists more visible to other motorists at night from behind). No other blue light exemptions are allowed.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Early Uber signs sold on eBay used blue-white leds, because bright white leds were not available.

5 years ago cops hated Uber. Lots of "blue light" tickets were written to those early adopters.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

I was one of the first drivers for lyft in vegas. I havent driven for them in years now. But, i did get 150 dollars on Ebay for their sign lol


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> I was one of the first drivers for lyft in vegas. I havent driven for them in years now. But, i did get 150 dollars on Ebay for their sign lol


I sold my first Uber Beacon for $80 on eBay. 
After the logo change anyone who asked could get a beacon, so I got another......

Eager newbies are a good source of revenue.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> yesterday I saw a Chrysler or dodge mini van family mobile kick on its hidden red and blue lights and go after someone. It was so odd It didn't look real, It looked somewhat older and the paint was dull.


I'm seeing more of these in my market as well; total undercover pos-looking vehicles doing traffic stops. One undercover police vehicle even had a Lyft sticker on the front windshield, I shit you not!
Total stealth, and the guilty feel it's entrapment. I totally embrace the undercover concept for traffic enforcement, however ya never know who you're flipping off anymore.
&#129299;


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

In NYS I see Blue all the time - illegal here too.
Green is for medical
red for police / fire
My Uber light is White and I found it very helpful after not having one for 2 years
People now see me 1/2 block away and then many shine their phone towards me..

NYS Laws are pretty complex

44.4 Blue and green lights.
(a)
(1) One or more blue lights or combination blue and red lights or combination blue, red and white lights may be affixed to a police vehicle, fire vehicle, ambulance, emergency ambulance service vehicle, and county emergency medical services vehicle, provided that such blue light or lights shall be displayed on such vehicles for rear projection only. In the event that the trunk or rear gate of a police vehicle, fire vehicle, ambulance, emergency ambulance service vehicle, and county emergency medical services vehicle obstructs or diminishes the visibility of other emergency lighting on such vehicle, a blue light may be affixed to and displayed from the trunk, rear gate or interior of such vehicle. Such lights may be displayed on a police vehicle, fire vehicle, ambulance, emergency ambulance service vehicle, and county emergency medical services vehicle when such vehicle is engaged in an emergency operation. Nothing contained in this subdivision shall be deemed to authorize the use of blue lights on a police vehicle, fire vehicle, ambulance, emergency ambulance service vehicle, and county emergency medical services vehicle unless such vehicle also displays one or more red, or combination red and white lights as otherwise authorized in this section.
(2) One blue light may be affixed to any motor vehicle owned by a volunteer member of a fire department or on a motor vehicle owned by a member of such person's family residing in the same household or by a business enterprise in which such person has a proprietary interest or by which he is employed.
(b) One green light may be affixed to any motor vehicle owned by a member of a volunteer ambulance service, or on a motor vehicle owned by a member of such person's family, or by a business enterprise in which such person has a proprietary interest or by which he is employed.
(c) Authorization to affix a blue light to each of the motor vehicles described in paragraph (a)(2) of this section must be in writing, signed by the chief of the fire department or company. Authorization to affix a green light to each of the vehicles described in subdivision (b) of this section must be in writing and signed by the chief officer of the volunteer ambulance service. The authorization given to members of their respective organization may be revoked at any time by the chief officer who issued the same or his successor in office. Such written authority must be carried upon the person of the operator of the vehicle whenever such lights are displayed.
(d) A green light may not be affixed, nor may the authorization be given to do so, to a vehicle described in paragraph (a)(2) of this section where an ambulance service is operated by and is a function of a volunteer fire department or company.
(e) A blue light may be affixed to a vehicle which is entitled to have a green light affixed and such green light is affixed and both are properly authorized.
(f) A green light may be affixed to a vehicle, other than a police vehicle, which is entitled to have a blue light affixed and such blue light is affixed and both are properly authorized.
(g) A blue or green light may be affixed to a vehicle which is entitled to have amber lights affixed and one or more amber lights are so affixed, except that only one color which is appropriate to the activity of the vehicle may be displayed at any one time.
(h) Except as provided in paragraph (a)(1) of this section, a blue or green light may not be affixed to a vehicle which is entitled to have red lights affixed and one or more red lights are so affixed.
(i) A vehicle authorized to have either a blue or green light affixed may display only one such light and only when engaged in an emergency operation as set forth in subdivision (b) of section 44.2 of this Part.
(j) A vehicle authorized to have both a blue and green light affixed may display only one such light at a time and only that light which is appropriate to the use of the vehicle at that time.
(k) A blue or green light affixed to and displayed upon a vehicle pursuant to the preceding provisions shall also comply with the following:
(1) Only one such light may be displayed which must be visible from in front of such vehicle.
(2) [_Reserved_]
(3) Such light may not be part of the headlamp system.
(4) No inscription may appear across the face of the lens or dome.
(5) Such light may be a fixed, unidirectional light, either steady or flashing, mounted in front of or behind the grille or anywhere on the vehicle, or a revolving, rotating, oscillating or constantly moving light which must be mounted above the headlamps preferably on the roof to avoid reflected glare or distraction to the operator. If mounted upon the dashboard inside the vehicle, a suitable cover, which may consist of paint, must be used to prevent reflected glare or distraction to the operator.
(6) Such light must consist of a lamp with a blue or green lens and not an uncolored lens with a blue or green bulb, except that a roof-mounted dome unit which does not include a lens, must consist of a blue or green dome and not an uncolored dome with a blue or green bulb.
(7) The lens of such a light must be not less than three inches nor more than six inches in diameter, except that a roof-mounted dome unit which does not include a lens must be not more than nine inches in height.
(8) A roof-mounted dome unit may consist of one or more bulbs or sealed-beam lamps whose light source cannot exceed 32 candlepower.
(9) The affixing of more than one light or lighting device or fixture whereby the lights or lamps are made to flash alternately is prohibited.
(10) The provisions of this subdivision shall not apply to a police vehicle, fire vehicle, ambulance, emergency ambulance service vehicle, and county emergency medical services vehicle.
(l) One bar light may be used, provided that:
(1) it has a housing not more than nine inches high;
(2) it consists of a blue or green housing, and not an uncolored housing with blue or green bulbs;
(3) all bulbs inside the housing flash on and off simultaneously;
(4) the blue or green housing is continuous with no breaks, barriers or coverings which could give the appearance of two or more lights; and
(5) it is mounted on the roof of the vehicle and not on the hood, trunk or other part of the vehicle.
(m) Lights that give off blinding flashes, such as strobe lights, are prohibited.
 Some examples of prohibited lights are:
(1) a blue or green light on the front of the vehicle together with the same color light on the roof;
(2) a blue or green dome light and a bar light of the same color;
(3) a bar light divided into two or more parts by any section of another color, including white, or by any opaque material; or
(4) two blue or two green dome lights.
(o) A green light may not have a light source greater than 32 candlepower.
15 CRR-NY 44.4
Current through October 31, 2019


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

theMezz said:


> In NYS I see Blue all the time - illegal here too.
> Green is for medical
> red for police / fire
> My Uber light is White and I found it very helpful after not having one for 2 years
> ...


Dude did you really just type all that? Lol


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

CHP cruisers focused on Interstate traffic are painted white with stealth lights and a less visible silver logo on the door.

They do focus on truck traffic, but nothing like looking over to see a stealth cruiser checking you out.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Buck-a-mile said:


> And they don't give warnings for blue lights in California. The original poster was lucky he just got a warning.


It depends on the officer. I was riding with my son recently when he stopped a young guy in an older 5 series BMW with blue lights showing in front. Driver claimed to have owned the car for a year, having bought it equipped that way, and said he had not been stopped or cited for the lights. My son, a patrol sergeant, asked the driver if he knew who could use blue lights and when the driver said he didn't, he was told, "look in your mirror." The driver was given a verbal warning.


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> While we're chatting about it maybe someone can explain the appeal of advertising a car as an Uber or Lyft. What is the advantage of the trade dress and lighting?
> 
> Forget about the legality of trade dress or lighting for a moment.


You must be joking, right?

You put the sign up so PAX can find you. A light up sign is easier to see at night than a decal.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

David Mccreery said:


> Not sure what to say. 9 months same sign. Passed or passed by hundreds of police. I've attached a picture of my ride. Confusing of police cruiser, not in my opinion, it's a mini-van
> View attachment 394026
> View attachment 394027
> View attachment 394028
> but whatever. Purple or green light maybe.


I would've told that pig to shove it!


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> I would've told that pig to shove it!


you like to visit jail cells,huh? lol


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

In CA it's $200 for not displaying trade dress.

That's incentive.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

OldUncleDave said:


> You must be joking, right?
> 
> You put the sign up so PAX can find you. A light up sign is easier to see at night than a decal.


I rarely had a problem being found as a driver if I was in the right place. It is the passenger's position to know what car they are getting into and to be on top of the pin on time in a valid parking spot.

I am very much not joking. I've never had a problem finding a driver at night as a passenger, trade dress or not. Anyone who can't find the right car at night doesn't need to.



Buck-a-mile said:


> In CA it's $200 for not displaying trade dress.
> 
> That's incentive.


Sure, I'll buy that. Different argument altogether.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> I rarely had a problem being found as a driver if I was in the right place. It is the passenger's position to know what car they are getting into and to be on top of the pin on time in a valid parking spot.
> 
> I am very much not joking. I've never had a problem finding a driver at night as a passenger, trade dress or not. Anyone who can't find the right car at night doesn't need to.
> 
> ...


Yea, I don't want to be a source of revenue for the gov.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Buck-a-mile said:


> In CA it's $200 for not displaying trade dress.
> 
> That's incentive.


Im not sure how they know if a driver is a rs driver? If you dont work the airport or huge events no one cares really. Yes,it could be that one instance where you get popped. Im too smart for that lol


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Buck-a-mile said:


> In CA it's $200 for not displaying trade dress.
> 
> That's incentive.


Actually it can run up to $1000. :frown:
https://www.uber.com/drive/inland-empire/resources/palm-springs-cpuc/


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> Im not sure how they know if a driver is a rs driver? If you dont work the airport or huge events no one cares really. Yes,it could be that one instance where you get popped. Im too smart for that lol


In San Diego the airport is the major risk.

Downtown is cop city, with smart street lights doing license plate recognition, video, audio, and possibly facial recognition.

So depending on your market, regulation varies.

San Diego County has money for law enforcement, and they use it

Staying compliant...
What's with these cheap stickers that come off after 2 car washes?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Primary lights are red but
> usually a green one.
> That's how you can tell if it's an ambulance or a fire truck.
> Blue lights on the front
> are for police only....


Today I learned.


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

RideshareUSA said:


> I would've told that pig to shove it!


Gotta love keyboard commandos.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Buck-a-mile said:


> I sold my first Uber Beacon for $80 on eBay.
> After the logo change anyone who asked could get a beacon, so I got another......
> 
> Eager newbies are a good source of revenue.


I sold my magnet for 40, just the magnet.

I still have the beacon, in its original box minus the 10 ft micro cable and 3 port USB charger..



Uber's Guber said:


> I'm seeing more of these in my market as well; total undercover pos-looking vehicles doing traffic stops. One undercover police vehicle even had a Lyft sticker on the front windshield, I shit you not!
> Total stealth, and the guilty feel it's entrapment. I totally embrace the undercover concept for traffic enforcement, however ya never know who you're flipping off anymore.
> &#129299;


I'm telling you, this thing looked like it was 10 years old and never waxed. Even the red and blue lights looked cheap. I wouldn't have pulled over until I verified it was legit.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

I've drove 1 1/2 years with the Uber and Lyft decals in my door pocket. I don't want or need them. Pax sometimes check vehicle and license plate number and were good to go. Plus I drop off pax at Memphis, Nashville and Traverse city Mich. Airport at passenger drop off. No Lift/Uber drop off location for my pax there all friends am giving a personal rides as the story goes.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> I sold my magnet for 40, just the magnet.
> 
> I still have the beacon, in its original box minus the 10 ft micro cable and 3 port USB charger..
> 
> ...


Hey I like mine.
I can pop it off the windshield easily. I don't like displaying trade dress when I'm not driving. I use a plastic sleeve for the rear window trade dress.

It all comes off in seconds.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> Psychologically I'm convinced some drivers are so incredibly
> Unemployable that they Boast to the general public with Uber signage
> "Look everyone, I have Purpose in Life"


Like people who post 2,018 times in four months on UberPeople but don't even drive?


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

Interesting.
In my area, police are quite aggressive in telling drivers to remove anything that even suggests a blue light. For example, those LED headlight fillers often seen on Dodge Chargers, even the one that cycle through a rainbow of colors.

Yet, I've had no issues with my Uber sign, which has blue LED's making up the letters. Perhaps this is because I placed itt next to the magenta Lyft sign.

Frankly, I was more concerned when I added blue reflective tape to the sides of my blue car. No issues there, either.


----------



## MiamiUberGuy5 (Feb 20, 2019)

I never understood why so many drivers have these cheap fake LED Uber signs from eBay or amazon


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

MiamiUberGuy5 said:


> I never understood why so many drivers have these cheap fake LED Uber signs from eBay or amazon


Dude, 5 years ago Uber paid well. We got 80% of the take including surge.
$1000 a week was possible, working 5 to 8 hours for 5 days.

A Rolling Stones concert at PetCo was my best night ever with an 8x surge that lasted for hours.

So yea, early drivers had a hard time connecting with pax. Anything that reduces turn around time in an 8x surge paid for itself the first ride.

Riders didn't even have to enter a dx in those days. No one knew where to start looking for your body....

No more.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Use this LED light. Not too bright as shown in picture ( Under neat of the Uber sign as in picture). Clearly see as it is Uber. Still need to stick Uber decal on your windshield though.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

He probably wasn't going to cite you until he heard this coming out of your car's radio....


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TXUbering said:


> He probably wasn't going to cite you until he heard this coming out of your car's radio....


I hate this song more then I hate any song &#128548;&#128548;&#128548;

Second would be around the world &#128548;&#128548;&#128548;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> I hate this song more then I hate any song &#128548;&#128548;&#128548;
> 
> Second would be around the world &#128548;&#128548;&#128548;


You hate-clicked the video play button though, right?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> You hate-clicked the video play button though, right?


Yes ☺


----------



## Sold My Soul For Stars (Dec 26, 2017)

I didn't have time to read every single post. I know you're not in Colorado but in the state of Colorado it is illegal to have blue red or green lights on your vehicle of any sort.



Wildgoose said:


> Use this LED light. Not too bright as shown in picture ( Under neat of the Uber sign as in picture). Clearly see as it is Uber. Still need to stick Uber decal on your windshield though.


The color blue alone makes it illegal here in Colorado. I don't know about other states and I know we're talking to people from everywhere but I'm guessing Colorado is not the only state


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Yes ☺


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

For what it's worth this is the only trade dress I ever sported. It is the official Uber sticker with the new logo that is translatable to every language in the world. I ordered it straight from the Uber Driver Partner App. Lights imo are stupid and they mail you an official Uber or Lyft beacon only if the system identifies you as someone who has trouble with pickups or whom has been found to be shuffling.


----------



## Sold My Soul For Stars (Dec 26, 2017)

This is the exact wording in our state law ~ green colored lights are explicitly forbidden
Red or blue light may not be visible from the front of the car


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


>


So cute ❤


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

The Uber/Lyft lights are so normie. Drop that shit.
The whole thing smacks of effort.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Turn off the thing until you are a block away from the address. Turn on the thing; cover your ping; fetch the customer. When the customer boards, turn off the thing. It is a pain, but it will avoid trouble and still you will get away with using it for its intended purpose.


----------



## Nate5Star (Dec 18, 2019)

Eventually cars with glowing lights will become moving targets for those who see a quick buck in traffic accidents.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> It's not that it's "blue" most likely. It's likely that it breaks some other regulation as a bright light that isn't pointed at the roadway. And that police officer had it in for you.
> 
> Additionally: you may want to check your regulations and owner's manual but fog lights when there is no low visibility condition (not merely night) are generally not recommended as they can dazzle other drivers.


In many states you can only have two white lights facing forward in traffic. Is why my fogs are amber.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Why does the light have to be blue, purple or green? I agree with just don't use a light.
> 
> When I drive at night the bright lights hurt my eyes sometimes. I'm sure that's part of the reason for the ticket. It must be distracting for other drivers.


You don't need a light. Your eyes light up anyone's way &#128525;


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Chorch said:


> You don't need a light. Your eyes light up anyone's way &#128525;


Awwww &#128513;
Chorch where have you been &#129335;‍♀.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> For what it's worth this is the only trade dress I ever sported. It is the official Uber sticker with the new logo that is translatable to every language in the world. I ordered it straight from the Uber Driver Partner App. Lights imo are stupid and they mail you an official Uber or Lyft beacon only if the system identifies you as someone who has trouble with pickups or whom has been found to be shuffling.


I have that exact same one. Gets the job done without looking tacky or obnoxious. Between that and using hazards, it's more than adequate for almost every pickup. Legally we have to have one front and rear to do pickup/drops at OAK or SFO airports. Stickers go in the glove-box when I'm not online.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Can't have blue lights, of any kind in most states. I have personally seen in my state Uber drivers with the blue Uber sign run through stop signs and red lights, they are impersonating LE. Feel grateful it was just a warning.


----------



## fast driver (Sep 20, 2019)

The cops here(upstate New York) give zero ****s about those uber/lyft lights. Pax can spot you with ease and you can occasionally pick up cash rides like taxi.


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

florida nazi police give auto ticket ja


----------



## RetiredArmyGuy (Dec 15, 2018)

I received verbal warnings on blue, then red. Finally used white, no problem yet.


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

white is allowed

red is for rear of car

amber is allowed on front

thats about it and nuthin flashing


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

David Mccreery said:


> Not sure what to say. 9 months same sign. Passed or passed by hundreds of police. I've attached a picture of my ride. Confusing of police cruiser, not in my opinion, it's a mini-van
> View attachment 394026
> View attachment 394027
> View attachment 394028
> but whatever. Purple or green light maybe.


Cop was new.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

The only point that I see is -- the light look very large. There are restrictions on what is allowed on the windshield, especially that area.
My guess is that your view of that side of the road is obstructed. Just a guess. 
N.CA - General Statute - Chapter 20 - 131.1 ( citation number on the warning)
Read carefully. If a ticket with a large fine, I just might fight in court. The officer states that it is an incorrect use of a light. Not so sure but the size of the light may also be a factor. I would remove it until you can get a ruling. You can also go to a police station and ask them to explain. Blue is also used on police units. Maybe the color was a problem with this officer.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

David Mccreery said:


> Confusing of police cruiser, not in my opinion, it's a mini-van


i've seen one unmarked police chrysler minivan in jersey.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

fast driver said:


> The cops here(upstate New York) give zero @@@@s about those uber/lyft lights. Pax can spot you with ease and you can occasionally pick up cash rides like taxi.


Watch out for stings if someone tries to street hail you. And get commercial insurance coverage to protect yourself.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Cars with pink and blue in the front looks too much like Po Po. I've wondered why more are not ticketed


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> It's not that it's "blue" most likely. It's likely that it breaks some other regulation as a bright light that isn't pointed at the roadway. And that police officer had it in for you.
> 
> Additionally: you may want to check your regulations and owner's manual but fog lights when there is no low visibility condition (not merely night) are generally not recommended as they can dazzle other drivers.


I always ride with my fogs on. On the countryside that low wide spread of light is essential to spotting deer.

If you drive a super low to the ground eco box everything bigger than a flashlight is gonna dazzle you.

As far as op and his blue sign :rollseyes: DONT drive with trade dress problem solved.


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

David Mccreery said:


> Not sure what to say. 9 months same sign. Passed or passed by hundreds of police. I've attached a picture of my ride. Confusing of police cruiser, not in my opinion, it's a mini-van
> View attachment 394026
> View attachment 394027
> View attachment 394028
> but whatever. Purple or green light maybe.


I only turn my light on when my passenger-to-be is looking for me. Once they're in, I turn it off! No need for extra attention.


----------

